# sign-on test



## pickins (Oct 17, 2012)

I finally arrived!!


----------



## cj (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesssssssssss!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

trahn008 formally knowen as trahn007. Finished my last year of bond training this summer and now I'm a 008 I do think there is only two or three 008's in the world currently!! Cheers


----------



## shroomer (Mar 4, 2013)

Im here))


----------

